

Poll YC: Mandatory Replies. - jlopez

I think that every vote for downgrade must have a reply.<p>I would like to know your comments!
======
aneesh
No. My least favorite part of HN is all the meta-debates about karma,
downvotes, "is this HN?", etc.

Can we just skip all the meta-debates, and focus on interesting hacker news?
So what if you have 50 less karma than you think you should? So what if there
are 4 articles that you think aren't hacker news? (Just don't click on or
upvote them).

~~~
jhancock
I don't even know how to "downvote". My interface only shows up arrows. I
agree that simplicity is key assuming you can rely on community decency.

~~~
streety
You need a certain level of karma before it becomes a issue. I think it's 50.
Possibly 100 or it's 50 and then you can flag submissions at 100. Anyway,
there are cutoffs.

------
pius
It sounds good in principle but in practice I think it'd add a lot of noise to
threads.

~~~
rantfoil
Yeah, it would be needlessly noisy in public form. However, it can be helpful
for people to get feedback directly.

Would a private reply that only the submitter can see be valuable? It would
help the community give direct feedback to the submitter or commenter without
adding noise.

~~~
SwellJoe
Seriously, are you really taking your posts to HN as so important than they
need to receive review from peers? It's a forum. It is informal, it is not a
vetted peer-reviewed journal. If someone wants to reply, they will, and it
should (generally) be public (and if it shouldn't, the responder will look up
your email address and send you a message, assuming that's possible)...if they
don't, it's dumb to try to force them to (privately or otherwise).

~~~
jlopez
I was not thinking in karma, actually I don't care about it, at least not now
but my point is that hacker news is to share knowledge or ideas and if you are
going to say that you don't like a post then you should share with the
community your point of view so we can learn from each other. (btw: sorry for
repeat this post)

~~~
SwellJoe
I didn't mention karma in the comment you're replying to. I understand your
suggestion, and I disagree with it very strongly, and I said so and explained
why.

------
arockwell
A simpler solution is to upvote comments you think are unfairly downvoted.

------
iigs
I think it would be neat if downvotes took a point of karma away from the
downvoter as well.

That would provide incentive for the downvoting user to comment so that people
would have a chance to mod him up to recover it.

Yes, yes, I know "don't pay attention to your karma", but it's one of the
primary pieces of information about our posts/comments that we're given by
reddit/this system.

The site would function identically if article, comment, and user karma values
were all hidden. I wonder what the impact would be on the dialog.

~~~
DabAsteroid
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=298768>

_Charge money for voting. For example: every 2 votes costs 1 Karma point._

There are lots of other interesting Karma suggestions in the main Requests
thread:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=363>

------
scott_s
Redundant. I _only_ downvote posts that I think are outright flames, or
otherwise completely counterproductive to conversation. Downvoting is not a
way of saying "I disagree with you," it's a way of saying "You're detracting
from real conversation." Explaining downvotes only adds to the noise.

I do, however, upvote to agree. If I disagree but I think it's a legitimate
comment, I don't do anything.

------
menloparkbum
This doesn't work because it would mean every dumb "FIRST!" type comment would
result in a chorus of posts saying "I voted you down because you just said
'first'." This is much worse than simply downvoting such posts into oblivion.

------
SwellJoe
Oh, and this kind of post is also against the site guidelines:

 _Resist complaining about being downmodded. It never does any good, and it
makes boring reading._

------
iuguy
No. If people want to downgrade, don't vote up.

------
SwellJoe
Hells no. Don't be so bloody sensitive. Your HN karma is not a measure of your
worth...accept downvotes and move on.

~~~
jlopez
I was not thinking in karma, actually I don't care about it, at least not now
but my point is that hacker news is to share knowledge or ideas and if you are
going to say that you don't like a post then you should share with the
community your point of view so we can learn from each other. (btw: sorry for
repeat this post)

~~~
SwellJoe
Doesn't matter. Dumb idea is dumb.

------
DabAsteroid
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=297260>

_ericwaller 21 days ago | link | parent | flag

It'd be interesting if a down vote were actually a special case of reply and
required an explanation._

    
    
      .
    

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=57134>

_aswanson 374 days ago | link | parent | flag

You could make down votes more expensive by forcing someone to type a
rationale of why_

------
DabAsteroid
Feature Requests:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=363>

